# Address mistake. . 1099



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I moved last year and I forgot to update my address with uber and lyft.. I just realized this today. My Amazon Flex 1099 has my current address. Will there be a problem with this information not matching? Or is there a second address option on turbotax, perhaps?


----------

